# Hello from Canada



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, I'm called BB and I have 3 beautiful cats! Whisper is a 4 year old male, his sister is Gizmo (got them when they were 10 weeks old) and then we have an energizer bunny called Coca (2 years old, got her at 10 weeks as well). :mrgreen:

I came on here to find other people that might be ruled by their little fur friends and read information on anything that might come across my mind! :mrgreen:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum! We have others who are also Canadians!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you very much! Looking forward to spend some time on here


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Sounds like you have a great feline family there! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello from BC.  I hope you post pictures of your kitties when you get the chance!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, fellow Canadian!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, welcome aboard! And I also hope you post some pictures of your fuzzies


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! I will post some pictures for sure!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Allright everyone! I finally got around to put a few pictures in! For those who wonder - Coca, my white cat is very affectionate and friendly but as soon as she sees a camera she is gone! So therefore I only had 1 very good picture of her


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, just looked at your album. Gizmo appears to be all personality and maybe a little bit class clown. Whisper almost the opposite - laid back and frugal of movement. Isn't it odd how littermates can look and act so differently?


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Ok, just looked at your album. Gizmo appears to be all personality and maybe a little bit class clown. Whisper almost the opposite - laid back and frugal of movement. Isn't it odd how littermates can look and act so differently?


Oh my! Like you wouldn't believe! A stranger could pick Whisper up and turn him into a pretzel and he would just keep on purring! Gizmo on the other hand has to be held one of two ways and apparently I am the only one that knows how!  there is a certain way of petting her too! Lol
Plus, strangers have to pass multiple tests and go through an extensive screening process that takes at least a dozen visits before she might talk to them! Lol :grin:


----------

